# Hard time logging on.



## Big Worm (Oct 24, 2012)

My lap top never wants to go on SI. Says google chrome can't find the site. Tried Mozilla and same thing.  I tried restarting my modem but no luck. Cleared history and stuff also. Computers aren't my thing and I'm ready to smash this fucker. Can you guys help me figure it out?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 24, 2012)

What happens if you go to googledotcom and search for steroidinsight there. Will it open it then?


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 24, 2012)

It finds it but still won't open it.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 24, 2012)

Mine is fucking up too! Keeps saying cant find the server and dns issues!  Not even getting a log on screen, just a blank screen and says the above!


----------



## theminister (Oct 24, 2012)

I can't log in at work, only at home and tablet


----------



## j2048b (Oct 24, 2012)

Man im on my iPhone and just got kicked off again, couldn't find the server, my tapatalk app said no server just now and now its working again! So fucking frustrating!


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 24, 2012)

j2048b said:


> Man im on my iPhone and just got kicked off again, couldn't find the server, my tapatalk app said no server just now and now its working again! So fucking frustrating!


That's what mine was doing at the start, it was intermittent. Then it just locked me out completely. It works on my phone but not on my laptop. What carrier is your phone?


----------



## j2048b (Oct 24, 2012)

Verizon, and its pissing me off, was typing in the shout box, hit send, and it fucked up again, CANT FIND SERVER! WTF! Never had this issue! Hope it doesnt continue at home


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 24, 2012)

Ok. That may help us or admin figure this out. My phone is AT&T and it works fine. Laptop is a mifi air card type deal that is through Verizon.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank God..i thought I was nuts..I also have this issue from time to time. I type in Si and am told that the site cant be found.  But eventually I get through so I havent had any permanent issues yet.  But now Im worried.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah it just started happening to me tonight, and it blows! Not sure what the issue is, but hopefully it gets fixed, might be something we need to do thru our web browsers or another issue?


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 24, 2012)

I've gotten this also, figured the site was down for whatever reason


----------



## mugzy (Oct 24, 2012)

Ok I just noticed this, looking into it now.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 25, 2012)

Man it took me all night long at work on my iphone 4s under verizon to finally log onto here! Holy macaroni!! 

Not sure if its something at work or verizon or what? Even tapatalk wouldnt let me on,


----------



## creekrat (Oct 25, 2012)

I had a similar problem recently with Google chrome. Could log in on internet explorer though.  I uninstalled chrome and reinstalled and urs fixed the issue


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 25, 2012)

Any word on this?


----------



## j2048b (Oct 25, 2012)

I can get on today, for how long i dont know but yesterday i could only get on thru a proxy web sight but did not want to put my logon info into the site,


Even downloaded a few other web browsers so lets see how tonight goes!


----------



## mugzy (Oct 25, 2012)

Guys not that its related but we will be upgrading to a new server over the next few days.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 25, 2012)

Ok so any down time expected?


----------

